# Is a UAE bank account a legal requirement for British workers under UAE law?



## BenCh1 (Jan 30, 2013)

My company has recently moved me to their Dubai branch to work. I'm told they're organizing a visa for me.

The company, registered in the UAE, has told me that the law requires them to pay my salary into a UAE bank account and that it would be illegal for them to pay me into my UK bank account. They are arranging a UAE bank account for me, but it is not ready yet and therefore I have not been paid yet.

I cannot find any credible sources of information on the internet to suggest that there is a legal requirement for me to be paid into a UAE bank account, so I wonder if they are lying to so that they can delay paying my salary. Can anybody definitively tell me whether there is a requirement to pay salaries into a UAE account, please?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You need a UAE bank account to get by here. If your company is on the go slow with it, just find out who they bank with and go in and sort it yourself. The website of the bank will state what paperwork you need. Without a resident visa in place, you'll have to open a savings account and then get them to convert it to current once your visa is done. In the meantime you could ask them to pay you by cheque and cash the cheque at the issuing bank's branch without an account.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ironical, isn't it - that you are not getting paid because of the system designed to ensure that you get paid according to your contract.

What I have been told that once you are on a proper visa with labour card, the company HAS to pay the exact salary (as the labour contract), in a participating bank is part of the Wage Protection System (WPS) - so that means local banks. So the company is correct there. 
HOWEVER, since you do no thave the visa yet (and I guess the labour card), I do not see why they have to follow that rule for you. 
Mikey's suggestion above makes sense.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Interesting thread. 

I've been resident and working for a UAE in Dubai for over three years and haven't had this issue raised.

My salary is paid into my UK bank and this has never been an issue. I pay my apartment by UK debit card and also lease my car via UK bankers draft. Most of my day to day expenses I cover by the debit card again. It may not be the cheapest way of doing things but allows me to keep things all in one place. Also this has been okayed by UK revenue as acceptable to them.

I have got a local account which I purely use as my business expenses account and top as and when necessary for when I can't use the UK debit card.

I better do some cheques (sic) to make sure I'm the right side of the law just in case.


----------



## BenCh1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for your kind contributions. So, if I understand correctly, there is a legal requirement for them to pay into a UAE bank account, and the reason is so that the government can check that everybody's being paid what they're owed?

If the situation is not resolved I may take your wise advice and open an account myself.

Many thanks again.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You must be getting hammered on bank exchange rates. I don't really get what the upside of doing it this way might be...apart from not having to deal with a local bank of course!


----------



## BenCh1 (Jan 30, 2013)

At the moment they simply haven't fully paid me. I'm using my own savings to live off, and charging my bank charges (each time I use my card to pay for something or withdraw cash at an ATM) back to the company on my expenses sheet. So there is no upside!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

BenCh1 said:


> At the moment they simply haven't fully paid me. I'm using my own savings to live off, and charging my bank charges (each time I use my card to pay for something or withdraw cash at an ATM) back to the company on my expenses sheet. So there is no upside!


Before my bank was setup my company paid me in cash, have you asked about that?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically all salaries go through central bank, before being transferred to the recipient banks of employees. If you haven't got an account yet, then there's no reason why the can't give you a cash cheque.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

they can give you your first pay as a check, which you can cash in any bank, along with a copy of your passport.
That's what i did, as i arrived mid-month, and 2 weeks was not long enough to get everything in place.

They have no excuse holding up your salary because the account is not yet open....

shysters!!


----------



## BenCh1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought that might be the case. Thank you very much for your advice.


----------

